

Show HN: The Gentlemen's Alarm - brettster55
http://www.gentlemensalarm.com/

======
adrianpike
This seems pretty damn sexist. Even though the concept may be sound, the
positioning undermines any argument the creators might have.

What if I'm a man who wants to wake up to a man's voice? What if I'm a woman
who wants to wake up to a woman's voice?

~~~
brettster55
Those options exist already

